# Sprayin'



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

I finally picked up a sprayer. Went with a 440i since my sales rep hooked me up with a good deal on it. 
























Gray primer and finished ceiling


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Color! Cut and rolled








































Downstairs


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Whoa! Colorful job wasn't it? Looks nice.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Those are some wild a$$ colors! looks good Sully!


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Yeah the colors are crazy! I'm driving the guys down at the store nuts too because they picked the colors from the depot haha. There's still more to come but I put the project on hold since the restoration guys are slowing me down. way too much going on over at that house. I know better than to try and stay and work.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice choice on the pump...is that you spraying? If it is you look like you need to spray across your body and not front to back like you are doin also get yourself a whip hose?..it's a lot easier on the back and you can cover a lot more


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice looking job, vibrant colors. Good choice on pump I go blue but nothing wrong with that rig. 

I would consider getting an extension for the gun. Even though those ceilings are low a short extension will help save the shoulder from long term wear and tear over the next years.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Another thing I try to do is to sell them on painting the closets with the ceiling color as when they get tired of the wall colors and are looking for a repaint but dread pulling everything out of the closets it can save them on that.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yikes it looks like a day-care in there! Nice job!


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> Nice choice on the pump...is that you spraying? If it is you look like you need to spray across your body and not front to back like you are doin also get yourself a whip hose?..it's a lot easier on the back and you can cover a lot more


yep, I noticed that first thing, but didn't wnat to be the 1st to mention it.:whistling2:. Definately get a *whip* and try spraying _across_ your body, bet you'll see a big difference!:yes:. Nice looking job and great colors !:thumbsup:


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

That be the worker boy learning to spray by not following my lead.. :no: An extension will surely be a future purchase. 

@ Workaholic. I like that idea! I learn something new everyday.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

How do you like the Titan switch tips?


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> How do you like the Titan switch tips?


I'm diggin um! Pretty nice to be able to switch from skinny to fat. Made spraying around the frames much easier.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Also get that helper a respirator as he is sucking in a lot of paint through his nose. 

What is the plans for that front door? Gel stain or paint?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Please get a real respirator so you can be around to tell us about your next new sprayer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Also on the list.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Please get a real respirator so you can be around to tell us about your next new sprayer. :thumbsup:


Seriously.....one of the most important $60.00 you will ever spend!
Word


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I think this thread should of had a pic of the new pump in it. :whistling2:


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> yep, I noticed that first thing, but didn't wnat to be the 1st to mention it.:whistling2:. Definately get a whip and try spraying across your body, bet you'll see a big difference!:yes:. Nice looking job and great colors !:thumbsup:


What is whip?


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

get a 25 foot 1/8 line with a swivel add it between the gun and the existing line. Much easier to move around


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> What is whip?


Ask S Richards


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> Ask S Richards


The senator? Next I get in touch with him ill ask him


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> The senator? Next I get in touch with him ill ask him


Smart ass frenchie!. guess I walked into that one with my eyes wide closed:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> What is whip?


Kinda funny a so called painter don't know what a whip is....lol


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> Kinda funny a so called painter don't know what a whip is....lol


It happens. 
Some do not spray much and some just keep doing it how they have been doing it for year after year. Stop being suspicious.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> Smart ass frenchie!. guess I walked into that one with my eyes wide closed:yes::thumbsup:


+1 for Google !!!!


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

painterman said:


> get a 25 foot 1/8 line with a swivel add it between the gun and the existing line. Much easier to move around


Yep been using that for years , love it really light .....👍


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> Kinda funny a so called painter don't know what a whip is....lol





Workaholic said:


> It happens.
> Some do not spray much and some just keep doing it how they have been doing it for year after year. Stop being suspicious.


Not to mention he's from the French area of Canada and English might not be his first language.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> What is whip?


2' hose that Connects between the hose and gun, removing the twisting nature of the high pressure hose allowing you to move the gun more freely.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I've been spraying 5 years without a whip. Its been mentioned here before but I'm gonna order one today and probably kick myself for not doing it sooner.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Gibberish45 said:


> I've been spraying 5 years without a whip. Its been mentioned here before but I'm gonna order one today and probably kick myself for not doing it sooner.


Best thing ever.
Hand/wrist fatigue is decreased greatly.
Especially when running 300'+ of hose attached to a gas pump...up in a 100' lift crawling around an industrial complex blowing through a 517 worn down to an 815 opening.


...or 50' of hose spraying out a nifty California bungalow exterior, with a 395 purring in the background...


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Gibberish45 said:


> I've been spraying 5 years without a whip. Its been mentioned here before but I'm gonna order one today and probably kick myself for not doing it sooner.


You will, no doubt about it!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Few shots of the 440 in the truck. Had to replace the prime valve apparently it was stuck open and constantly priming to overflow. NBD really got te part for free from the Titan rep


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Best thing ever.
> Hand/wrist fatigue is decreased greatly.
> ...or 50' of hose spraying out a nifty California bungalow exterior, with a 395 purring in the background...


Music to my ears....:notworthy:


----------



## Dschadt (Aug 21, 2011)

Holy colors batman!


----------



## Dschadt (Aug 21, 2011)

Also, make sure you get the extra filters for your respirator. They can gum up quickly and you'll be breathing harder as you're working.


----------

